

Post status update via iPhone [Entertainment] - mayk
http://www.facebook.com/connect/prompt_feed.php?api_key=235060566515187

======
mayk
For iPad:
[http://www.facebook.com/connect/prompt_feed.php?api_key=2218...](http://www.facebook.com/connect/prompt_feed.php?api_key=221800257856282)

~~~
rococo
I wonder, is this a sign of things to come? Or was this always there? Hmmm...

